# Got some nice Mahi Mahi fillets!



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

Am looking through recipes right now, gonna kettle em tonight!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't want to go back to the store, and I've got this on hand...so I'l try..



1/2 c. balsamic vinegar
3/4 c. olive oil
Few drops hot pepper sauce
1/4 c. minced fresh basil (or 1/8 c. dried)
Freshly ground pepper to taste

Probably add some butter to that.  Might even get a wild hair and sub tarragon for the basil.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeeeaah!!  Look at this one too..Foil instead of skillet..  Dolphin is good eats!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

no I'm risking it all....going grilling on the kettle...indirect...will try just one flip....if it falls apart I'm gonna be p@#$#$@#!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm sure we'll hear about it on the airwaves, er...Netwaves?? !!    Wait 'till 8, will ya?!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

well If I had fish flipper type thing, I'd do it direct.  I may try it both ways, I've got 2 fillets.  Internal temps.....150?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't tell me that when I'm doing fish!  


Anyway, you guys ever heard about coating the fish with mayo?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

You fired up the grill yet?  And when are you gonna get another digicam? :?:

Oh, yeah..I've heard of it....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

It's suppose to help prevent sticking to the grill grate, also, helps hold any spices..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

no way I'm foiling.  I'd rather ruin the whole thing before using my grill as
an oven!  Might coat it with fried onion rings!  Gotta go indirect that way, me thinks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't mean to cook it in foil, just to use the foil as a cooking surface.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> THis is actually great to mellow out bluefish.  Marinating/cooking in mayo or milk helps soften really "fishy" fish like bluefish.



Ummm... fish that tastes like fish.  :|  What will they think of next.  :???:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

So, what/how did you end up cooking the fish?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

well, the schedule got changed, so I grilled them direct for a moment, then indirect.  Didn't quite get the crispy texture I was looking for, but they were ok.   Not the best mahi  mahi I've ever had.  I'll try salmon next time just to compare.


----------

